# Nerd needed: Windows XP glitch



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I was a computer nerd before PCs even existed, and kept up with it for a long time when they did show up. But now that I'm a hammer-swinger, each nail driven seems to diminish my capacity in that department.

Some time last year, Google Chrome got squirrely on me, and the only fix I found was to use the "--no-sandbox" command line argument. I'm good with that.

But if I have a power outage, after rebooting, the Chrome shortcut no longer has that argument, and I have to re-create it. Anyone know why, and how to keep that from happening? 

No, I'm not going to get a UPS just for that. :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Firefox.
Windows 7.
Type the command after an outage.

I know that was a lot of help :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tried FF, and prefer Chrome.
Ain't gonna upgrade Windows until I have no choice--BTDT too many times.

Typing the command works, but until now, I always forgot the exact format and had to look it up on the internet... with some other browser. Now I have it saved in a TXT file. :laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you tried uninstalling Chrome and deleting all of the associated files then reinstalling? Backup your settings and bookmarks to a usb drive if you want.

I'd try doing that with a different version than the one you're currently running in case that's causing the problem.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah Ethan, that was my first stop when the problem arose, with no luck. But the disappearing argument can't be laid at Chrome's door; it's a Windows glitch.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/sandbox/Sandbox-FAQ

Doesn't sound like a good idea to disable the sandbox to me.


> How about COM, Winsock, or DirectX — can I use them?
> For the most part, no. We recommend against using them before lock-down. Once a sandboxed process is locked down, use of Winsock, COM, or DirectX will either malfunction or outright fail.
> What do you mean by before lock-down? Is the sandboxed process not locked down from the start?
> No, the sandboxed process does not start fully secured. The sandbox takes effect once the process makes a call to the sandbox method LowerToken(). This allows for a period during process startup when the sandboxed process can freely get hold of critical resources, load libraries, or read configuration files. The process should call LowerToken() as soon as feasible and certainly before it starts interacting with untrusted data.
> ...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like you might be infected with malware or a rootkit.

Go here and start at about comment 36

http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=24704#c38


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Doesn't sound like a good idea to disable the sandbox to me.


Been there, saw that. 99% of the perils can be avoided by intelligent browsing. OTOH, why do you suppose they found it necessary to even have a no-sandbox option? :whistling

But that's all a red herring in terms of relevance to the OP. I probably shouldn't even have mentioned Chrome. Why does Windows lose the argument?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

why do you always ask questions but never accept any answer?:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You aren't the only one having this issue. I don't think it is an XP problem. Better run a few AV checks and Malwarebytes.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Sounds like you might be infected with malware or a rootkit.


Don't think so; did some pretty thorough investigating along those lines. 
That thread doesn't discuss the issue I've had.



Tom Struble said:


> why do you always ask questions but never accept any answer?:whistling


Why do you think that's the case? :whistling

I generally don't ask until I've already done quite a bit of homework on my own and came up blank. Easy answers, I've probably already seen and tried. Seriously, I've done tech support myself, and know how it works, Tom. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Ain't gonna upgrade Windows until I have no choice--BTDT too many times.


I have bitten _many_ times by Windows. I used to administer dozens of desktops and servers. I've been elbow-deep in every version of Windows and the old NT. 

I can tell you that Windows 7 is _finally_ a stable version. I've been running it since the week it was released and have not had a single OS issue on any of the 4 computers it's running on. 

Don't be such a curmudgeon. Upgrade!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

curmudgeon

i really don't think thats the casei think your a sweetheart:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He really never told us the problem so we really can't research it for him. All he really said is he thinks there is a glitch in XP. Well duh. And there isn't just "a" glitch in XP, there are many.

So why not tell us the problem with Chrome and see if someone else might figure it out. Running Chrome without the sandbox is not the smartest thing to do. And I don't even know anything about Chrome or the sandbox other than reading a few tech articles about it. And I even know you shouldn't be running it in open mode like that.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Read. My. Lips.

*Chrome is not the issue*. I have no problem with the no-sandbox option; I've been scampering naked through the internet since before Al Gore invented it. The sandbox thing is nice but not essential.

If you must know, the symptom is a simple "Aw, Snap!" message with no error code. It happens whether trying to display the default offline home page or any web URL. The suggestions here do not fix it. The no-sandbox argument does.

The question is about Windows, not Chrome.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Read. My. Lips.
> 
> Chrome is not the issue. I have no problem with the no-sandbox option; I've been scampering naked through the internet since before Al Gore invented it. The sandbox thing is nice but not essential.
> 
> ...


Do you actually sit at your computer desk naked...?? :blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not turning the webcam on for _you_. :no:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Win7. Glitch fixed, sandbox option can be enabled, you can put your clothes on so Dawg doesn't get all bothered.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I have XP's warts pretty well mapped out, and it does all I need. Dawg can take a cold shower. :laughing:


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm sure you tried this but not sure so it's worth a shot
If you uninstall Google Chrome is does not delete the install directory and there are files left behind.

You will need to turn on view all files and look for a directory like this.

C:\Document and Settings\users\Local Settings\Application Data\Google

Where users is whatever domain you are using.

After you uninstall Chrome delete this directory. Then re install and see if this fixes your issues

Don't forget to save your bookmarks and chit.

Pat


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Pat; been there, got the t-shirt. There are also a couple of Registry entries that don't get automatically removed.

But as I said, Chrome works fine for me with the command line argument. I'm more interested in the Windows glitch.


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Thanks Pat; been there, got the t-shirt. There are also a couple of Registry entries that don't get automatically removed.
> 
> But as I said, Chrome works fine for me with the command line argument. I'm more interested in the Windows glitch.


I'm not sold that this is a xp glitch when we are just talking about one program where this is an issue to. But then again you been dealing with this for months so you would know more.

Thinking outside the box, have you tried to use another shortcut on your desktop? Take one that you never use, and is not affiliated at all with Google Chrome and change the target path on that one.

For example I just tried with my Firefox shortcut and changed the target to this 

```
"C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" --no-sandbox --in-process-plugins
```
where "owner" will be your domain. I then uninstalled Chrome and installed it again, the hijacked shortcut never was touched and and it still had the added command after the uninstall and newly installed chrome.

Maybe this will be a permanent fix till you find the real issue.

Pat


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

why are you opposed to a ups? they're cheap and, if you leave your computer on, they're good insurance.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I'm not sold that this is a xp glitch when we are just talking about one program where this is an issue to.


I'll grant it's conceivable it's not XP. Chrome is the only application I launch with a command line argument, so it's my only point of reference for the issue. But the only time I've ever seen an application modify its own launch shortcut is when you specifically tell it to do so in its settings. Chrome has no such setting that I'm aware of.

I've created new shortcuts from scratch and had them behave the same way.



aptpupil said:


> why are you opposed to a ups? they're cheap and, if you leave your computer on, they're good insurance.


I'm not opposed to them; I actually used them in times past. I just don't need one. Both Windows and the apps I use are much more tolerant these days, and I no longer do the type of work that would send 2-3 hours' worth down the tubes in the event of a sudden crash.

Matter of fact, just about every worthwhile app I have does an auto-backup every few minutes. :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'll grant it's conceivable it's not XP. Chrome is the only application I launch with a command line argument, so it's my only point of reference for the issue. But the only time I've ever seen an application modify its own launch shortcut is when you specifically tell it to do so in its settings. Chrome has no such setting that I'm aware of.
> 
> I've created new shortcuts from scratch and had them behave the same way.


Had a chance to goof around a bit with this. From a brief search on google, it appears all vista, windows 7 and xp have issues with the aw snap deal. Also seems the ones that have been able to figure out the issue were from a various reasons. Most of them it was some web safe search deal. Many could not fix it and just started using another browser.

Few other things I would try would be to see if you could run chrome in safe mode with network. I would try also to copy the directory from its default location and move it say mydocuments and try to run the app from there.

If none of those work I built a small little front end for Google Chrome. When building this I found something interesting where you can only have one process of Google chrome running using those command lines.

if you want to check it out - its here

Real simple to use - if your browser is installed in default location, all you have to do is hit the test button to make sure all is good, if so then check the box to auto start and use this every time you launch chrome. Get rid of you the normal shortcut and use this. No way is Google going change this :no: Well I probably should not say that, who knows but I sure would be shocked if it did.

Pat


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Get rid of you the normal shortcut and use this.


Oh man, that is really going above and beyond; thank you so much! :thumbup:

But [cringe] I'll pass on it. As an old DOS-head, I can easily set up a batch file to do the same thing. Now I feel like a dirtbag.

The whole problem is really only a very minor irritant; it's not like I have a power outage more than 4-5 times a year. And as I keep saying and saying and saying, my question was about Windows losing the argument. Chrome was just what drew my attention to it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't sweat it, it was fun doing it. It's my hobby where I get to use my brain. You don't really use your brain painting houses everyday 

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> And as I keep saying and saying and saying, my question was about Windows losing the argument. Chrome was just what drew my attention to it.


In general when a program launches it will set some flags. When a user closes the program by hitting exit or the little x in the top right hand corner the program will change those flags. This says everything worked out fine.

If the program got closed from like a power outage then those flags never were changed and when you launch it the next time it will know something happened. I'm sure you have seen "Google Chrome didn't shut down correctly To reopen the pages......." I would think this is because those flags were not set or changed.

Maybe Chrome has some routine in it that will restore defaults to things if the program was shut down in some sort of illegal way to prevent it from happening again.

Just my guess on this as I have never seen the source code for Chrome. 

Pat


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Nothing to add, I just liked the thread title. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

J F said:


> Nothing to add, I just liked the thread title. :laughing:


Yeah Ill ride that train..


----------



## Cee3PeeOh (Jun 26, 2012)

I was going to suggest the nosandbox.bat route too.


----------

